# geeky name for r33 gearbox



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anybody know what the real name for the r33 gtr gear box is called? you know the geeky name!

Also is it the same one thats in the r32 and the r34?

cheers


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

You mean Getrag? Thats just the manufacturer..


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

so it's just called the getrag 5 speed then or is there a product number like the rb26?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

I thought the getrag was the R34 6speed?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't think a standard R33 box is a Getrag one.

R34 has a 6 speed Getrag.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

getrag is the r34 and supra box. 


The 32/33 is made by nissan and called a nissan 32/33 gearbox maybe ? :nervous:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

It's a Nissan FS5R30A.

Used in all sorts of Nissan's in various guises, from Z32 to D22.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

lightspeed said:


> It's a Nissan FS5R30A.
> 
> Used in all sorts of Nissan's in various guises, from Z32 to D22.


But why does the GT-R transsmission feel more reliable than the Z32 box?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> But why does the GT-R transsmission feel more reliable than the Z32 box?




because the Z32 have bone 4x the mileage ? dont forget that most GTR's have blown up and spend most of there time parked . 

(ps, the above post was a joke)


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cue *twilght zone* theme


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

.::TopSky::. said:


> But why does the GT-R transsmission feel more reliable than the Z32 box?


Its not at all. They are the same parts, just different main shafts. I have broken two 3rd gears in stock boxes in a week,on 500 hp GT-R's.

Now I only want to run a sprung hub, and Shockproof heavy.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to use Redline shockproof heavy and went through 4x 3rd gears in a hard driven 570bhp R33GTR.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Do the 2wd gearboxes suffer from the same 2nd to 3rd gear weakness as the 4wd? Here in aus we have several vl's running into the mid to low 9's on stock 2wd boxes not to mention the supra gearbox. Does having the heavy transfercase swinging/flexing on the sandwich plate cause something the 2wd boxes arent subject to?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Essentially twice the grip, twice the strain on the box


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Its not at all. They are the same parts, just different main shafts. I have broken two 3rd gears in stock boxes in a week,on 500 hp GT-R's.
> 
> Now I only want to run a sprung hub, and Shockproof heavy.


glad its not just me then!!


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

wrecked 2 this was probly the worst one they seen at rb motorsport acording to steve lol


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

infamous_t said:


> Essentially twice the grip, twice the strain on the box


As he said. I ran R888 tyres and a triple plate clutch so the weak link was always going to be the gearbox.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmm what about a 900hp 2wd car with 0 wheel spin running slicks?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

ryan_010 said:


> Hmm what about a 900hp 2wd car with 0 wheel spin running slicks?


How many runs/gear changes on the same box? What sort of weight?


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Must be a combination of weight, grip, previous abuse and mechanical sympathy thats the killer.. Are the series 3 33GTR boxes worth the extra $ or are they hit and miss aswell?


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

ryan_010 said:


> Must be a combination of weight, grip, previous abuse and mechanical sympathy thats the killer.. Are the series 3 33GTR boxes worth the extra $ or are they hit and miss aswell?


That's correct, that plus the fact that 3rd gear is the "fun" gear.  Mine was a seriesIII box with all the UK spec coolers etc. so, in my opinion, no they are just as vulnerable.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Anyone running an AGY SS690 modified box?

I wonder if the swap to a double cone synchro on the input shaft helps 3rd gear shock loading. When you look at third it has narrow tooth roots and is very poorly aligned with the lay shaft. A proper Friday afternoon design.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

if you want i have a spare getrag from my r34 including transferbox and a transfer shaft for the front dif.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably cost a liver & kiddney eh?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i will give 2200 for the lot + shipping.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

ryan_010 said:


> Must be a combination of weight, grip, previous abuse and mechanical sympathy thats the killer.. Are the series 3 33GTR boxes worth the extra $ or are they hit and miss aswell?


Those two pictures that I posted were an early and late gearbox. They all break.

The best you can do, to hopefully have a stock gearbox last is to have a sprung hub clutch, Shockproof Heavy, and do a little prayer with each 3rd gear engagement.


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Those two pictures that I posted were an early and late gearbox. They all break.
> 
> The best you can do, to hopefully have a stock gearbox last is to have a sprung hub clutch, Shockproof Heavy, and do a little prayer with each 3rd gear engagement.



Do you think the billet sandwich plate will help the stock box at all?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah its quite common for very bad drivers who dont know how to change gear, to break gearboxes
Maybe they should go back to driving auto's


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

The only thing New Zealanders are good at driving is sheep.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it starting to go off topic abit 
If you show a bit mechanical sympathy and you're gentle going into 3th they will take some abuse


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> I used to use Redline shockproof heavy and went through 4x 3rd gears in a hard driven 570bhp R33GTR.


Not something I would boast about ....


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Not something I would boast about ....


It's a statement of fact, unlike some I don't boast.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What is it with the 3rd that keeps blowing.

starts with a crunch first which soon leads on to a breakage.


Apparently someone on here, a respectable forum member used to run 900hp with a standard box and didn't seem to have a problem.

Glenn's thoughts on that ?

:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the most common solution then when it finally packs in....


Rebuild?
Repair?
Replacement?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nigel-Power said:


> What is it with the 3rd that keeps blowing.
> 
> Apparently someone on here, a respectable forum member used to run 900hp with a standard box and didn't seem to have a problem.


I went 137 mph in a quarter on an all stock box. Did about 20 passes on the trans/engine setup. That is after I broke a couple, and knew I had to be a little easier on 3rd. 

3rd is the center of the stack, its mismatched a bit. Slam the gears together, and they break.

You can take a stock box all apart, treat it, sacrifice a chicken over it, drive it like an asshole, and it will break. 

You can take a OS gear set, and do the same thing. Had a customer that liked to freeway race that went though a couple. 

Getrag.
Holinger
PPG
Auto
Learn not to be so hard on the gearbox.

http://sites.google.com/site/tyndago/gt-rtransmissions

Getrags taken aparts-









OS Giken gearset -









Holinger -


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I broke a trust dogbox on 3rd too


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I was speaking to you on gtr canada site I think, some years ago. Is that you?


We were discussing all this transmission issues, dogboxes etc.

I'm sure your username rings the bell.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Thats exactly right Nigel
I ran 560 hp at the wheels / std R33 box in my R32 / Now run os box
Other un named person runs 750 hp at the wheels / late model R33 WHALE with late model Whale gearbox
Other other un named ran 950 hp at the wheels / admittedly never spanked it from motionless untll he put his ppg dog box in , then promptly broke both rear axles 
Yoda ran just under 600 hp at the wheels with a standard box for ages 
None of us have ever broken a gearbox...
Dont remember Dick Hitech ever breaking a box
Rob ran 10.2 with nos on a standard gearbox ...

The list goes on ....

Like I said, some people should stick to auto's especially repeditive offenders

oh PS 
Lets face it if anyone would break one it would be RIPShit and bust ....wouldnt it 

Hi Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hi Glenn, good to see you in fine form again.

Your right the 10.2 was on a wrecker special stock box but we did break a few 3rd gears from mid 10s and lower, I showed very little sympathy in the 2nd to 3rd change and keep in mind I had a solid center tripple plate clutch, DOT drag tyres and NOS.

If you havn't broken a 3rd gear your clearly:

A) a far better/smoother driver than me. 
B) a nanna who doesn't really get into the spirit of thrashing the living nuts off something just for the fun of it knowing it'll probably break.
C) in possesion of an engine doesn't make enough torque to hurt anything.
D) all of the above.

I bet you pick A and I'll go with D :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL @ the banter. 
It's called a Mission in Japanese, probably because they would have difficulty calling it a "transmission".
Phonetically, it would go something like To-ran-zu-mission, which they don't use..


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> LOL. It's called a Mission in Japanese.


Mission not to break it? 

I always liked the terms for the OS Giken Crossmission... or crosemission, or close ratio transmission. Now it makes sense.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Japanese have difficulty saying "l" close, so they say "r" instead.
So "Cross Mission" instead of "Close Mission". 
Same reason the Mitsubishi Starion was so called and not "Stallion". 
I have fun teasing my wife about the difference between right & light, but her Engrish is still better than my Japanese.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Japanese have difficulty saying "l" close, so they say "r" instead.
> So "Cross Mission" instead of "Close Mission".
> Same reason the Mitsubishi Starion was so called and not "Stallion".
> I have fun teasing my wife about the difference between right & light, but her Engrish is still better than my Japanese.


I had an ah-ha moment one day on the Crossmission thing. 

I worked for Japanese guys at Motorex, and before then we exported a lot of cars to Japan. I know the R's and L's, B's and V's. What is tough to explain to customs, is why your shipment of car parts has "food" and "grass" in it. 

Sprung hubs help on the clutches. Shockproof Heavy helps. Not banging gears help. 

Even the Getrag for the Supra, those guys can do some pretty huge power, we still broke some odd stuff on the road race/ Super Taikyu R34. Even the Holinger had some issues if you didn't treat it right.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Partially correct, 
I am a far better driver than you
It could be C, but that doesnt explain all the other examples of people with very powerfull cars that have not broken 3rd....
LIke I said, thats what auto's are for ...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah well I inherited my stiff 2nd gear from the previous owner although strangely since the weather has started to warm up it's all but disapeared 

Still, I'll be ordering some of that redline HSP.


Anyway, Like I said before what's the most common solution then when it finally packs in....


Rebuild?
Repair?
Replacement?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

My 2nd used to be notchy when cold, changed to a different oil (redline IIRC) and it went away, +5 years and it's still going strong no problems!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> yeah well I inherited my stiff 2nd gear from the previous owner although strangely since the weather has started to warm up it's all but disapeared
> 
> Still, I'll be ordering some of that redline HSP.
> 
> ...


Afaik replace. I I've been quoted about a grand to rebuild the syncros in mine (forth gone). Second hand boxes seem to be about half that.

PS if anyone can rebuild syncros for less drop me a pm


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> oh PS
> Lets face it if anyone would break one it would be RIPShit and bust ....wouldnt it
> 
> Hi Rob



LOL, I remember Rob breaking the Borg PPG box in one of the initial launches too.

He must've been well over-excited with shifting in that instance.

The explanation afterwards was great as well, he blamed it on the power of the Borg and not his "mis-shift"

"The Borg is just too powerful it keeps breaking PPG gearboxes left right centre"


:chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

JTJUDGE said:


> Rebuild?
> Repair?
> Replacement?


Most of the time its cheaper and easier to replace. 

Take the broken one, and turn it into modern art.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> LOL, I remember Rob breaking the Borg PPG box in one of the initial launches too.
> 
> He must've been well over-excited with shifting in that instance.
> 
> ...


Don't know what your smoking there Nigel. 

It didn't break on a launch, the case cracked on the 3rd or 4th run down the strip, thats all, the box still "worked" fine, there was no miss shifts and it only ever had 1 PPG box in it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

My 4th and 5th gears grind....wtf is that all about then?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

from your conversations you make me want to keep my spare getrag in case i get an r32 shell to put it it, i wouldnt want to use the stock r32 33 gearbox.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Don't know what your smoking there Nigel.
> 
> It didn't break on a launch, the case cracked on the 3rd or 4th run down the strip, thats all, the box still "worked" fine, there was no miss shifts and it only ever had 1 PPG box in it.


:smokin:


Only winding you up mate, no seriousness intended.


Calm yourself 


but you did break it though


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

*cough* RIPShit&Bust ...


lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPShit&crack-tet will be accepted thank you,


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Trev said:


> My 4th and 5th gears grind....wtf is that all about then?


4th is because people don't give the synchros time to do their job. Straight back, fast as possible shift.


----------

